# What type of meals did you grow up on?



## GAlady (Jul 17, 2021)

My family had home cooked meals all the time.  Only exception would be maybe on vacations.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Basic American home cooked cuisine 99.99% of the time. My family was on the poor side of middle-class and couldn't afford to pay more for restaurant food. Besides, there weren't than may places to get eat-in meals around here than. Decades before even a McDonald's, although eating out couldn't be avoided on vacations, but then dad saved up for that. I remember we almost always had a "special" meal on Sunday - like pot roast and such.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2021)

Boring, but that’s the way it was then.  A) Meat, potatoes and a vegetable, all overcooked.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 17, 2021)

*Mostly A.   Sometimes C.   Mom thought TV dinners were for "lazy" people.  LOL.  But, I  think she would change her mind if she saw the things we had today.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2021)

All home cooked and from scratch with everything fresh daily.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2021)

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 17, 2021)

My mom was a good cook,so mostly home cooked meals
I loved Swanson TV dinners esp chicken,certainly doesn't taste the same like it did back in the 60's


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 17, 2021)

Definitely "a". Meat, potato, veggie; stews, cabbage rolls, sometimes beef roast for Sundays. We stopped for box of a dozen donuts on our yearly trip to the cottage. We did roadside picnic on occasion but food was packed for this. We couldn't afford restaurant meals that much. I never knew there was tv dinners at that time.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

After the depression and WWII, my grandparents, with whom we lived, did not have much money so all meals were home cooked often using canned vegetables and staples from the root cellar.  The memory of beets, turnips and rutabagas keeps me away from them today.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, my dear mom was not a great cook, and she had to cater to my dad.  He liked his meat well done and his favorite veggie was Green Giant canned french cut green beans.  We had a little garden, and one of the things he grew was beets. My mom would cook them, and that is why I never liked them.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

Definitely A - Don't think I ever had a TV dinner until I was married.

p.s. - I liked the TV dinners!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 17, 2021)

Grew up on "A" Home Cooked.  I can't forget also the Government Surplus Food from the Armory we got for free in the 50's and 60's. Yummy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry mum  in heaven.. but the food was horrible...

Mainly processed.. like Campbell's canned meatballs.. Birds Eye fish fingers ( yeah I know you all call them fish sticks outside of the UK)..Knorr packet Chicken noodle soup... Findus Crispy Pancakes.. *ugh*.. I hated those...

She would make stew from scratch ( which I detest to this day ) and was watery and grey..with just an added stock cube.... or the odd pot of home made soup....or Mac & cheese, ..or mashed potatoes, & cabbage, but in truth our diet was pretty much processed food.. and not much of it either, we were  1/2 starved as kids because the portion sizes were so small.. not for my father tho'.. if we got fish fingers, he got pork chops.. etc...


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 17, 2021)

A and surplus foods and B on rare occasionnn....


----------



## Gaer (Jul 17, 2021)

home cooked.  I don't think they even HAD TV dinners back then!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Home cooked.  No TV dinners ever and restaurants were 10 miles away.  Mom still is a great cook and she taught me early.  I cooked full meals at 13 when she worked late.  We occasionally used convenience foods like Hamburger Helper but most meals were from scratch.  Summers were wonderful with tons of fresh garden produce and we froze and canned garden bounty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2021)

*A* until I was a teenager when my mother began to sneak in a bucket of chicken, fish & chips, or pizza every now and then.

We rarely ate out when I was growing up.  When we traveled my mother would usually pack a picnic lunch and then we would stop for an ice cream cone or some other treat.

I think about the difference nowadays.

When I was growing up we didn't have much in the way of prepared or fast food.

When we were too tired to cook we would have a bowl of cereal, eggs & toast, or grilled cheese with tomato soup from a can.

These days most folks opt for pizza wings and salad or Chinese delivery at a substantial cost and think nothing of it.

I still find it easier to pull something together than it is to order in or go out for a takeaway.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Grew up on my grandparents  dairy farm my early years  (1940's-50's) ...  seems like 98% of what we ate came from the ground,  or trees or cattle/chickens  or processed in the smokehouse  on the farm.    My grandmother was always  making  cheese too.     I remember that.
Shopping at a grocery store  was for whatever was needed to put stuff together, as I recall,  like sacks of flour, etc.

My favorite  "meals" most of the time   consisted of picking things from the garden and just eating them raw,   or  getting up  into  the trees (fruit and nuts) or grape arbor or berry  bushes...  I would eat strawberries until I got sick.
For the most part,  it never occurred to me as a kid  to  eat inside  the house ... well, maybe my morning bowl of cereal.


----------



## bingo (Jul 17, 2021)

Southern  cooking...big pots...iron skillets...wood burning  stove out in the shed for biscuits...cornbread...etc...
big garden...lottsa canning...
deep pit for potatoes...


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 17, 2021)

Mostly ate at home, but some eating out.
I grew up in East Texas and Grandparents were farmers - I grew up on Southern Food.
Bacon, Eggs, Sausage, Biscuits & Butter and Blackburn Syrup.
Fried Chicken, Cube Steak, Roasts, Meat Loafs, Fried Fish, Hamburger Steaks, all kinds of vegetables from the Garden and of course Cornbread.
I'm getting hungry !


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 17, 2021)

Home cooked, for sure.  We lived in Florida but the family was from Louisiana, so lots of seafood and spices.  Family came from rice farming, so lots of rice, but few potatoes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 17, 2021)

Home cooked, hot meals. We never went out to eat unless the church had a breakfast or tea or we went to an amusement park and got boardwalk food. My family of great cooks originated in the south (although we were in Jersey) so my mother cooked what would be considered "soul food." She cooked all kinds of meats and poultry. I remember she even cooked rabbit once. She cooked collard greens which I never cared for, as well as fresh green beans and her cabbage was to die for. She made a mean macaroni and cheese too. My mother made sweet potato and apple pies but was known for her cakes. Often church members would ask her to bake for them. I did grow up eating pork because my mother made pork chops and bar-b-que spare ribs. I even ate her pigs feet but the thing I never ate was chitterlings.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 17, 2021)

Pinto beans, greens and cornbread, again and again...
Meat? what's that.
Swore I'd never eat pinto beans once i was grown, but in a few years i missed them.

Married a Yankee that did not know what Pinto Beans, Greens and Cornbread were


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2021)

Mostly home cooked dinners. Lots of greens picked in the fields. Lots of potatoes and cod fish gravy for those potatoes. We had a huge root cellar and many meals came from there. Venison when in season. Grandpa always got a deer.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Unfortunately, my dear mom was not a great cook, and she had to cater to my dad.  He liked his meat well done and his favorite veggie was Green Giant canned french cut green beans.  We had a little garden, and one of the things he grew was beets. My mom would cook them, and that is why I never liked them.


I never like beets because they tasted like crap, seemingly regardless of how you cooked them - the exception being some pickled beets I once had.  They weren't bad.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Pinto beans, greens and cornbread, again and again...
> Meat? what's that.
> Swore I'd never eat pinto beans once i was grown, but in a few years i missed them.
> 
> Married a Yankee that did not know what Pinto Beans, Greens and Cornbread were


I never had cornbread growing up but loved it the first time I had it.  Is there anything cornbread doesn't go good with?


----------



## funsearcher! (Jul 17, 2021)

A   Home cooked meals 
We had our own milk, eggs, chicken, pork, beef, fruit trees and a huge vegetable garden. 
My mom and I canned 100's of quarts to last all winter. only needed basic stuff like flour, sugar and spices from the grocery. 
We only had soda if it was someone's birthday and ice cream on holidays.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I never like beets because they tasted like crap, seemingly regardless of how you cooked them - the exception being some pickled beets I once had.  They weren't bad.


Pickled beets are a staple in my refrigerator. Always liked cooked beets with lots of salt and butter. Seems like all the veggies I hated as a kid, I love now.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jul 17, 2021)

A): Southern cooking till we moved to Hawaii, then Mom threw in Oriental items.
Sunday nights we had TV dinners served on those metal TV trays while we watched
'Bonanza' in front of the TV.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2021)

All our meals were home cooked but horrible greasy soggy chips and onions is one that crosses my mind which was cooked in fat ,  the fat tin was kept on the old wood stove that was used for cooking summer and winter.
We ate things like ox heart , lambs fry , stews (that were good) I was the shopper in-house from about 9 years old , using my push bike I’d be sent to the butchers once a week to buy a side of lamb. so we at least 2 roasts a week, no such thing as supermarkets where I lived so the shopping was at a corner store or a vegetable shop ( that’s still owned by the same family to this day ) 
The only  time we had chicken was Christmas and only had horrible salty smoked fish at Easter .

I hated cabbage and was made to sit at table until I ate it all ,I still hate it ( cooked )


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 17, 2021)

A-occasionally they would order pizza or chow mein that was usually when my uncles and their family visited.
A Sunday roast after church, Mom was a pretty good cook although there were some oddities like tuna on toast with cream of mushroom soup over top, an unstructured version of tuna casserole.
She passed when I was 12 and Gran took over, Mom definitely didn’t get her cooking skills from her!
Then Dad remarried and the step monster was no cook!!!
Don’t remember TV dinners being served.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2021)

Mother belonged to the Officer's Wives Club and they put out a cookbook so she was really into cooking.

I remember she often made these for us...

Meatloaf and fresh roasted vegetables.
Shepherd's pie (ground beef, tomato soup, and green beans all mixed together with mashed potatoes on top).
Spaghetti and salad.
Stroganoff over egg noodles or rice.
Sauerbraten cooked in the pressure cooker.
Chicken Curry over white rice served with little bowls of condiments to sprinkle on top like chopped peanuts, coconut, raisins, etc.
Pot Roast, root vegetables, tomatoes, and onion, in a pressure cooker.
Vegetable Soup.
Roasted Chicken with broccoli and potatoes.
Sukiyaki when we lived in Japan
Many Desserts but family favorites were Hot Fudge over vanilla ice cream, fresh Strawberry Shortcake, etc.

One time she made what she called a "Tipsy Parson Trifle"...layers of lady fingers, vanilla pudding, strawberries whipped cream (and I could taste some type of liquor in it like whiskey or brandy or bourbon?) she made layers in a big glass bowl...very impressive to look at.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Not once did we have any kind of take-away meal when I was growing up. Not even fish & chips or even just a bag of chips..there was very few actual take-away food shops or restaurants  in Scotland in those days ( 60's & 70's)..  we had Wimpey, a kinda poor relation of Maccy-Dees.. but , but we did have plenty fish and chip shops  who sold lots more than deep fried fish..

Not once did we get even a bag of chips to share amongst us kids, bought by our parents !!

As children we'd buy a hot steaming bag of chips on Saturdays sometimes when we'd been swimming in the unheated public baths.. but aside from that..I was an adult before I tasted  any kind of Take -away food..Pizza, Chinese, Indian, ..anything...


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Jul 17, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> My mom was a good cook, so mostly home cooked meals.I loved Swanson TV dinners esp chicken,certainly doesn't taste the same like it did back in the 60's


My mom was also a good cook but we also had Swanson TV dinners as well. Back in the early 1960's they seemed "futuristic" to we kids, despite the fact they had to be cooked in a conventional oven. 







The first home-use microwave came out in 1967 and sold for $495
(in 2021 dollars that's $3,200)




​


> "Raytheon, which had acquired a company called Amana, introduced the first popular home model in 1967, the countertop Radarange. It cost *$495* (about $3,200 today).​


----------



## jujube (Jul 17, 2021)

Home cooked and good. We almost never ate out and when we took trips, she packed enough food for an army, which we ate at a roadside park. Not one of the fancy ones today but at one with one splintery table with a fly-blown overflowing trash barrel. Restroom facilities consisted of "behind that tree" or "on the other side of that bush".


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 17, 2021)

Definitely "A".  With six kids at home and only my dad working in the packing house, it had to be home cooked.  And back then, packing house wages were meager.  To supplement that low wage, we had a huge garden in our back yard.  We never wanted for food.  Always picking something out of the garden  to go with dinner.  Tomatoes, corn on the cob, kohlrabi, green beans, radishes, onions, you name it.

I didn't start going out to eat until I started dating.  And then, I had such little experience eating in a restaurant it was embarrassing.  When I started dating my husband, he just didn't understand why I sometimes didn't want to go to a really nice restaurant.  And I was too embarrassed to tell him.


----------



## suds00 (Jul 17, 2021)

mostly a.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2021)

Grew up on home cooked meals, my mother was a housewife and always had something good cooking for us.  Sundays and holidays were special dinners, a bit more fancy than every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

@Lara...look here....

Tipsy Pason Trifle..origin..  

https://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Cakes/Trifle.htm


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> Definitely "A".  With six kids at home and only my dad working in the packing house, it had to be home cooked.  And back then, packing house wages were meager.  To supplement that low wage, we had a huge garden in our back yard.  We never wanted for food.  Always picking something out of the garden  to go with dinner.  Tomatoes, corn on the cob, kohlrabi, green beans, radishes, onions, you name it.
> 
> I didn't start going out to eat until I started dating.  And then, I had such little experience eating in a restaurant it was embarrassing.  When I started dating my husband, he just didn't understand why I sometimes didn't want to go to a really nice restaurant.  And I was too embarrassed to tell him.


There was 6 of _us _.. and still it was canned, packet & processed....


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 17, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Sunday nights we had TV dinners served on those metal TV trays while we watched
> 'Bonanza' in front of the TV.


Man oh man, talk about a double bubble MAJOR treat!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Home cooking mostly. Various meat dishes were served quite often. On weekends we frequently ate out. There must have been eight restaurants within walking distance...Chinese, delis, etc. A bakery was just around the corner, so nice fresh bread, rolls and pastries were always available.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2021)

Mom did her best to feed four kids; weren't the fanciest of foods, but they were homemade and good.  She also taught us to enjoy most of the veggies.  I remember there being a few times when we didn't have much to eat; but, somehow we managed.  I don't remember much, perhaps that is good.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Boring, but that’s the way it was then.  A) Meat, potatoes and a vegetable, all overcooked.


Same here and very rich in protein and dairy. The veggies were horrible but meat three times a day was great.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> not for my father tho'.. if we got fish fingers, he got pork chops.. etc...


Funny you mentioned that. One of my girlfriends had an English father and he ate steak every night. His Aussie wife and four kids had less expensive fare. They all lived in what I think would be the equivalent of a council house.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> All our meals were home cooked but horrible greasy soggy chips and onions is one that crosses my mind which was cooked in fat ,  the fat tin was kept on the old wood stove that was used for cooking summer and winter.
> We ate things like ox heart , lambs fry , stews (that were good) I was the shopper in-house from about 9 years old , using my push bike I’d be sent to the butchers once a week to buy a side of lamb. so we at least 2 roasts a week, no such thing as supermarkets where I lived so the shopping was at a corner store or a vegetable shop ( that’s still owned by the same family to this day )
> The only  time we had chicken was Christmas and only had horrible salty smoked fish at Easter .
> 
> I hated cabbage and was made to sit at table until I ate it all ,I still hate it ( cooked )


Ah... The side of lamb!  Fabulous. I used to get one every week when I was first married. I cannot imagine how you were able to wrangle that on your bike. 

Is there anything better than a baked leg of lamb and baked potatoes?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Ah... The side of lamb!  Fabulous. I used to get one every week when I was first married. I cannot imagine how you were able to wrangle that on your bike.
> 
> Is there anything better than a baked leg of lamb and baked potatoes?


The front basket on the bike and a old string bag  ( the bike baskets were made of tough wire back then ) and a spring loaded carrier on the  back of the bike with an old wood cool drink crate
@Warrigal it wasn’t unusual for many family’s to just catch the bus or walk rather than having a car  which many couldn’t afford . The only one who had a car was one Aunty, the other aunt who’s just died at 93 never had a car or my Grands .

I lived in Broken Hill Warrigal so it wasn’t far from anywhere But I had to pedal over the big hill to south BH to get the meat but it was OK coming back cause it was all down hill


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2021)

I had a flash back of making porridge for the younger Kids as I made some for hubby and I this morning , I use a cup of milk/ I cup of water / 1 cup of rolled oats to make ours .
When we were kids I’d use I cup of rolled oats to 8 cups of water …8 kids … ( soaked overnight ) 
then had to light The Old wood stove to cook it ..it was like water but we loved it cause it was a real treat cause we didn’t get it very often


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> The front basket on the bike and a old string bag  ( the bike baskets were made of tough wire back then ) and a spring loaded carrier on the  back of the bike with an old wood cool drink crate
> @Warrigal it wasn’t unusual for many family’s to just catch the bus or walk rather than having a car  which many couldn’t afford . The only one who had a car was one Aunty, the other aunt who’s just died at 93 never had a car or my Grands .
> 
> I lived in Broken Hill Warrigal so it wasn’t far from anywhere But I had to pedal over the big hill to south BH to get the meat but it was OK coming back cause it was all down hill


I grew up in Bankstown and we never had a car either. Ditto no sewered dunny, no sink in the kitchen and the bathroom was just a partitioned corner of the laundry but our childhoods were quite idyllic.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I grew up in Bankstown and we never had a car either. Ditto no sewered dunny, no sink in the kitchen and the bathroom was just a partitioned corner of the laundry but our childhoods were quite idyllic.


Yep when you think of those stinking back yard dunny‘s   Bit off topic but still related to food   @Warrigal


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 17, 2021)

All southern home cooked meals.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 17, 2021)

What type of meals did you grow up on?​
*Entrées at our place
In the '50s

Meat*

Hamburger
Hotdogs
Roast beef
Fried chikin

That was pretty much it...when we could afford it
(beans were waaaay too regular for dinner)

However

Liver and onions was slipped into the rotation, unannounced

Never took to it

'Eat it!......it'll give you iron!'

Something about eating an organ

Why not spleen and okra?
or
Pancreas and beets?

Anyway, we mostly had beans on bread
Toss a slice of bread on a plate
Pour beans on it
Eat

Thing is, homemade cake was tossed on the same plate for dessert

To this day I still get a hankering for cake soaked in bean juice
*
Breakfast;*

Oatmeal mostly
Fried eggs and meat some days
Pancakes every Sunday

Eat out?
Nada


----------



## Lara (Jul 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Lara...look here....
> 
> Tipsy Pason Trifle..origin..
> 
> https://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Cakes/Trifle.htm


Thank you Holly...that was interesting and right on! Except it also had strawberries and lady fingers (soft cake). I think I'll make one for my daughters birthday.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Funny you mentioned that. One of my girlfriends had an English father and he ate steak every night. His Aussie wife and four kids had less expensive fare. They all lived in what I think would be the equivalent of a council house.


yes we all grew up in a 'council house'' ( govt housing ).. but then the vast majority of people back then didn't own their own homes...


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 18, 2021)

Mostly A and sometimes B. We didn't eat out very much, no places to go and eat. Mom used a lot of canned foods. Sundays were meat and potatoes like roasts. My mom was not a gardener, all our food came from the grocer.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes we all grew up in a 'council house'' ( govt housing ).. but then the vast majority of people back then didn't own their own homes...


The Australian dream was always to own your own house on a quarter acre block. Post WW II this became possible. My grandfather always rented but since then every generation has sought to own a house or unit. Today the price of property in the capital cities has made that dream pretty much impossible for the young.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> The Australian dream was always to own your own house on a quarter acre block. Post WW II this became possible. My grandfather always rented but since then every generation has sought to own a house or unit. *Today the price of property in the capital cities has made that dream pretty much impossible for the young.*


 the same here..property prices are through the roof here in the South of England.. not so much in the North or Wales.. but here they're eye wateringly expensive..

I know Australias' property prices are through the roof.. even more so than England.. I couldn't believe my eyes when I was sent some prices of property ...in Melbourne, Perth  and Sydney.. .. given all the land you have in OZ.. what is the reason for prices being so high?

here it's lack of space for homes, so they come at a premium.. but there ?


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2021)

Pretty much all home cooked meals.   North American cuisine in the 60's - meat,potatoes, vegetable.   A lot of fresh food and farm bought meat.  Gradually expanded to other types in later such as chinese.  then my brother and i started to learn how to cook and would venture into new dishes and he went on to be a professional chef.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 21, 2021)

My mother was a poor cook, and a lazy one.  All foods served were of the prepackaged convenience type from the 1950’s and 1960’s.  This could be pretty gruesome stuff, like scalloped potatoes that tasted much like the cardboard box that they came in, served with a dried out hamburger.  Eating out Saturday night was a real treat as then I could finally get a good meal...


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 26, 2021)

We ate home cooked meals. Meat, 4 vegetables. Every meal except homemade pizza and spaghetti included fresh tomatoes, carrot sticks, and potatoes (my mother was German), plus a canned vegetable. My favorite was liver & onions. My least favorite was any kind of fish. I fed it to my dog.

Snacks were fruit.

We rarely had babysitters. But when we did, we got TV dinners and 1/3 of a coke. That was it for junk food. BUT we did get cookies and cakes on holidays and special occasions. IMO, cookies are a healthy food group, as long as they are homemade, preferably by me.


----------



## Shero (Aug 26, 2021)

Anything that can be roasted on a spit, tropical fruits and salads. Baked potatoes and chargrilled vegetables.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh yeah...I don't know why I forgot to mention it but my mother often cooked fish too...mostly whiting. I don't remember ever having shell fish when I lived at home.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2021)

My mom was a great cook on top of the stove.  She just couldn't bake stuff. We never went out to eat. The only time we went out to eat was  when I was about 8 or 9. I went to a restaurant-actually it was a couple booths at  a local bar, The Pink Elephant Room..  And I was coached to only order  something called a "Salisbury Steak", which tasted like a hamburger. To me eating out was McDonalds.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Home-cooked meals, the only time we ate out is when we went to the beach.
We were treated to fish&chips wrapped in newspaper.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2021)

Raised  on a small farm fresh eggs, milk, beef.
Lots of home grown  veggies.
Mom was a great cook & baker.

She taught me   how to cook,, somehow I never  did  have her knack when it  comes to roast beef . Or making a great steak.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 10, 2021)

Mother was not a bad cook, but a very unimaginative one.  Spice meant salt and herb meant parsley.   Pasta and rice were unknown.  Nothing wrong with the food except that it was boring.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2021)

I was full grown and out on my own before TV dinners appeared.  The GE fridge that my parents bought in 1940 did not have a freezer.  It would freeze ice cubes, but ice cream would not stay frozen in the ice tray compartment.

My father was from North Carolina and my mother had grown up in South Carolina.  Effectively I grew up in a southern household on Long Island NY.  My tastes tend to be eclectic.   One thing that my mother used to make was iced tea with sprigs of mint in it.  That was good.


----------

